# nProtect GameGuard



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Jauu, hab mir schon den NA-Client von AION gesaugt, als wenn das nicht schon lang genug gedauert hätte, ist das im Thread-Titel erwähnte Programm der Meinung, sich rücksichtslos assig zu verhalten.

Fehler Nr. 360

Nach einigen Google Versuchen, die auch Lösungsvorschläge erbrachten wende ich mich nun an Euch, da diese Vorschläge nichts bewirkt haben.
Folgende Dinge habe ich schon ausprobiert:

- Neustart
- Deaktivierung von AntiVir
- Deaktivierung von Firewall
- "GameGuard"-Ordnerlöschung mit anschliessendem Neuversuch
- Deaktivieren von Steam
- Deaktivieren von DemonTools

Folgende Programme sind noch aktiv: Firefox, Winamp, Last.fm, MSN


Jau, vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch ja helfen.
Kann man Gameguard eventuell auf anderem Wege downloaden?

Schonmal Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Jauu, hab mir schon den NA-Client von AION gesaugt, als wenn das nicht schon lang genug gedauert hätte, ist das im Thread-Titel erwähnte Programm der Meinung, sich rücksichtslos assig zu verhalten.
> 
> Fehler Nr. 360
> 
> ...



Nochmal rausgenommen war mir zuviel mit Hacks/bots beschrieben ich suchn anderen link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Möglichkeit Nummer 1:IE Proxy aus.

Nummer 2:Zweites Game installieren (Cross Fire) und danach deinstallieren.
Crossfire

Nummer 3:


So Probier ersmal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (8. Juli 2009)

lad dir mal die gameguard.des runter http://www.2shared.com/file/6341483/d549ca78/GameGuard.html und ersetze sie


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Juli 2009)

AntiVir
Firewall
Steam
DemonTools
Xfire und und und

Das habe ich alles aktiv und ich habe nie probleme.
Also denke ich das es daran nicht liegt.
Bei uns im Clan haben alle die progs an.(und nicht nur die,die haben noch viel mehr an)
Und bei keinem sind probleme.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> AntiVir
> Firewall
> Steam
> DemonTools
> ...



Schön für Euch, bringt mir aber nichts.



Jelly schrieb:


> Nummer 2:Zweites Game installieren (Cross Fire) und danach deinstallieren.
> Crossfire



Wird ausprobiert, danke.



Nadaria schrieb:


> lad dir mal die gameguard.des runter http://www.2shared.com/file/6341483/d549ca78/GameGuard.html und ersetze sie



Hab ich garnicht. o.O


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Sag dann obs ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Probier meine beiden anderen vorschläge auch solltest du das nicht schon getan haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

So, Installation von Crossfire+Gameguard ein Erfolg.
Hab versucht den GameGuard-Ordner von Crossfire nach AION zu kopieren, erfolgreich, trotzdem will er beim Start von AION Gameguard patchen. -.-


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (8. Juli 2009)

Ist ja irgentwie normal, das er erstmal die neuesten daten patcht bevor du los spielen kannst .. ^^


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> So, Installation von Crossfire+Gameguard ein Erfolg.
> Hab versucht den GameGuard-Ordner von Crossfire nach AION zu kopieren, erfolgreich, trotzdem will er beim Start von AION Gameguard patchen. -.-



error (360) &#8212; Update is not successful or GameGuard file is corrupted. Try again in a minute, or check the firewall settings.
   Solution 1
   Ensure that your software/hardware firewall is not blocking GameGuard from accessing its update server
   Solution 2
   Delete &#8216;GameGuard&#8217; folder in "bin32" folder
   Solution 3
   Install GameGuard manual setup file

war aus meinem 3ten Link im internet gibts unter Nprotect Gameguard zum download

Ansonsten das er Kontrolliert bzw updaten will beim start sollte klar sein aber vllt haben wir dich beim letzten post auch missverstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

:+:Mayu:+: schrieb:


> Ist ja irgentwie normal, das er erstmal die neuesten daten patcht bevor du los spielen kannst .. ^^



Würde heißen, dass GameGuard bei Crossfire nicht aktuell ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich lad mir jetzt hier: http://global.nprotect.com/download/index.php  GameGuard Personal runter. Sollte das nicht funktionieren, schmeiß ich AION an die Wand. Kein Bock auf sowas.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Würde heißen, dass GameGuard bei Crossfire nicht aktuell ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie gesagt ich hoffe das du nicht den IE irgendwann benutzt hast und dort nen Proxy eingestellt hast den gameguard nimmt den IE wohl als grundlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (8. Juli 2009)

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Sticky, denn ich hatte selbst meien Probleme mit dem GameGuard:



Ocian schrieb:


> In der Mail war der Link zur US version *hust*, damit hatte ich einige schwirigkeiten. Lag aber eher an dem gameguard.
> Man sollte folgende Programme deaktvieren, damit es zu wirklich keinen Problemen kommt:
> 
> * ATI Tray Tools
> ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich hoffe das du nicht den IE irgendwann benutzt hast und dort nen Proxy eingestellt hast den gameguard nimmt den IE wohl als grundlage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Werd mal überprüfen, denke aber, dass es nicht daran liegt.

EDIT: Wie ich mir dachte, kein Proxy aktiviert.

EDIT #2: Danke Ocian, aber die Liste hatte ich schon durch.^^

EDIT #3: Joar und auch das war kein Erfolg. Das wars für mich mit AION. Noch nichtmal eingeloggt gewesen ... scheiß GameGuard. Frisst sich tief ins System und ist dann auchnoch zu blöd zu funktionieren. -.- Blizzard hat gezeigt wie man sowas macht.


----------



## Norjena (8. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> EDIT #3: Joar und auch das war kein Erfolg. Das wars für mich mit AION. Noch nichtmal eingeloggt gewesen ... scheiß GameGuard. Frisst sich tief ins System und ist dann auchnoch zu blöd zu funktionieren. -.- Blizzard hat gezeigt wie man sowas macht.



Dafür wurde Wow zum lächerlichsten MMO das ich bisher gespielt habe...und war echt mal gut, meine Meinung.

Als Admin (falls Vista) ausgeführt? (wäre zwar Fehler 114, aber vl liegt es ja daran)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Dafür wurde Wow zum lächerlichsten MMO das ich bisher gespielt habe...und war echt mal gut, meine Meinung.
> 
> Als Admin (falls Vista) ausgeführt? (wäre zwar Fehler 114, aber vl liegt es ja daran)



Zu 1.: Lächerlich nicht unbedingt. Es ist so extrem Einsteiger- und Causal-freundlich geworden, dass es stinkt. Aber der Schutz hat funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu 2.: Natürlich bin ich als Admin angemeldet.^^


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Zu 1.: Lächerlich nicht unbedingt. Es ist so extrem Einsteiger- und Causal-freundlich geworden, dass es stinkt. Aber der Schutz hat funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür das fast jede 1k Winter runde nen 55-58er Dk durch 1k Winter fliegt in nem Affenzahn und erze grindet find ich die aussage aber arg gewagt ^^.

Ansonsten solltest halt einfach mal bei Gameguard ne mail hinschreiben oder selbst mal in Foren schaun vllt hab ich ja was übersehen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Dafür das fast jede 1k Winter runde nen 55-58er Dk durch 1k Winter fliegt in nem Affenzahn und erze grindet find ich die aussage aber arg gewagt ^^.



Man kanns aber installieren ohne Probleme! o.O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Man kanns aber installieren ohne Probleme! o.O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Können die meisten anderen Aion auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bei WoW gabs damals auch immer mal Probleme . Ist natürlich ärgerlich aber lässt sich nicht vermeiden ,
das Gameguard nicht ohne is hab ich an vielen Stellen gelesen jedoch gibts auch oft Probleme mit WoW was aber meist auch am System liegt in wie fern
dein System schuld ist kann ich natürlich nicht wissen aber NCsoft versucht wenigstens das Spiel sicher zu machen leider sind die "hacker" auch wenn 
die beschreibung im Prinzip falsch ist , aber trotzdem schlau genug viele Sicherheitsmechanismen zu umgehen die Programierer müssen halt entsprechend
reagieren und aggressivere Schutzmechanismen einbauen ist halt leider nicht immer von 100%igen erfolg gekröhnt


----------



## Norjena (8. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Zu 2.: Natürlich bin ich als Admin angemeldet.^^



Das sind 2 paar Stiefel bin auch Admin, aber du musst es als Admin ausführen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das sind 2 paar Stiefel bin auch Admin, aber du musst es als Admin ausführen.



Ja dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, habs als Admin gemacht.


----------



## Norjena (8. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ja dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, habs als Admin gemacht.



Hm ok, wäre ja auch normal Fehler 114 gewesen...keine Ahnung grade woran das liegt.

Hab das aus nem Forum, hast aber glab schon versucht.

I had the same problem, the game worked later on when I erased the gameguard-folder in the system-folder. Then i ran a update againg and replaced the missing files.
Hopefully it will work for you too ^^ GL!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm ok, wäre ja auch normal Fehler 114 gewesen...keine Ahnung grade woran das liegt.
> 
> Hab das aus nem Forum, hast aber glab schon versucht.
> 
> ...



Wird nicht funktionieren, da er bei mir immer bei der gleichen Datei den Fehler angezeigt hat.
Aber mal ne andere Frage: Kann jemand den GameGuard-Ordner bei Rapidshare uploaden (In Winrar gepackt)? Vielleicht funktioniert es so.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wird nicht funktionieren, da er bei mir immer bei der gleichen Datei den Fehler angezeigt hat.
> Aber mal ne andere Frage: Kann jemand den GameGuard-Ordner bei Rapidshare uploaden (In Winrar gepackt)? Vielleicht funktioniert es so.



Kann dir meinen auf meinen Webspace hochladen wenne willst.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Kann dir meinen auf meinen Webspace hochladen wenne willst.



Geht auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Habs mal doch bei rapid hochgeladen mein webspace wollt die datei net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klick

keine sorge nix virus oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw die einzelne datei war in dem bin 32 ordner direkt drin fals se dir fehlt!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Habs mal doch bei rapid hochgeladen mein webspace wollt die datei net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dankeschön. Jetzt kann ich Voll-Pro AION natürlich neu runterladen, weil ich aus Wut den Mist deinstalliert hab. ;D
Naja ...


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Dankeschön. Jetzt kann ich Voll-Pro AION natürlich neu runterladen, weil ich aus Wut den Mist deinstalliert hab. ;D
> Naja ...



Das ist nu net dein ernst oder oO ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Das ist nu net dein ernst oder oO ?



Klar! xD


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Klar! xD



du bist ma ne richtige Katastrophe ! Oo du machst mich echt fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> du bist ma ne richtige Katastrophe ! Oo du machst mich echt fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin nicht nur eine Katastrophe, ich bin eine Apokalypse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht nur eine Katastrophe, ich bin eine Apokalypse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja dann lad du mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (8. Juli 2009)

hrhr gameguard  hatte schn 110,. 114 und 153 wobei 114 immer zufälig ausgeführt wird.  Oo  am erstan beta tag gings gar net richtig und danach perfekt, imer wieder gameguard und gameguard.des ersetzt und geöscht dann ging es. wenn ichd as spiel als admin starte wollte, kam nur zugriff verweigert Oo ist das normal? (also vom ncsoft launcher)


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> hrhr gameguard  hatte schn 110,. 114 und 153 wobei 114 immer zufälig ausgeführt wird.  Oo  am erstan beta tag gings gar net richtig und danach perfekt, imer wieder gameguard und gameguard.des ersetzt und geöscht dann ging es. wenn ichd as spiel als admin starte wollte, kam nur zugriff verweigert Oo ist das normal? (also vom ncsoft launcher)



Zugriff verweigert sollte eigentlich nur kommen wenn du nicht als Admin eingeloggt bist die anderen Fehler sollte eigentlich eher einfach beizukommen sein


----------



## Klunker (8. Juli 2009)

die anderen Fehler konnte ich auch ohne probleme killen, 114 taucht immermal zufällig auf aber egal. bin admin udn eiziges benutzerkonto :/


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> die anderen Fehler konnte ich auch ohne probleme killen, 114 taucht immermal zufällig auf aber egal. bin admin udn eiziges benutzerkonto :/



Das interessiert Vista nicht sonderlich die Dateien müssen in der Regel Trotzdem von hand umgeschaltet werden


----------



## Klunker (8. Juli 2009)

mehr als rechtsklick als admin auführen kann cih aebr auch nicht machen oder? naja solange es funktioniert ist es mir auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (8. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> mehr als rechtsklick als admin auführen kann cih aebr auch nicht machen oder? naja solange es funktioniert ist es mir auch egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gibt die Möglichkeit Festgelegte Programme immer als Admin auszuführen.

ich schau fix wies ging , dann ersparste dir das rechtsklicken

Rechtsklick auf exe oder Verknüpfung -> Eigenschaften -> Kompatibilität -> Als Admin asuführen


----------



## Klunker (8. Juli 2009)

direkt mal amchen wenn der lappi wieder da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine xp kiste macht da keine faxen kann aion dafür nur auf minimalsten eigenschaften spielen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Juli 2009)

Arrr, geht Kacken NCSoft ... nachdem ich AION nun erneut geladen habe, hat er GameGuard in "High-Speed" gedownloadet und alles hat geklappt.

Fazit: Wenn jetzt nichts bei der Key-Eingabe, dem Erstellen des Accounts oder so schief läuft, bin ich nächstes WE dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (9. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Fazit: Wenn jetzt nichts bei der Key-Eingabe, dem Erstellen des Accounts oder so schief läuft, bin ich nächstes WE dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann gehts ja, du wirst es nicht bereuen denke ich, ich hatte das ganze trotz niedrigster Grafik mit ständigen Grafikfehlern und Black Screens zu kämpfen (alte Graka war dabei sich zu verabschieden)...und es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Na dann gehts ja, du wirst es nicht bereuen denke ich, ich hatte das ganze trotz niedrigster Grafik mit ständigen Grafikfehlern und Black Screens zu kämpfen (alte Graka war dabei sich zu verabschieden)...und es hat sich gelohnt!



Ich habs ja schon gestart (Hey, Einloggbild geht ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und es sah schon echt nice aus. Und da ich jetzt eh von einem Lappi mit 6200er Geforce (!!!) auf nen Tower mit Radeon HD 4870 1024 MB umgestiegen bin, werd ich das sowieso geniessen können.^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe das alles nicht.
Wie kann es sein das andere bald 100 programme an haben im hintergrund und alles funst so wie es soll zu 100%.
Und bei anderen geht bei GameGuard garnix und die müssen alles ausstellen.

Wie kann sowas sein?

(bei uns geht alles)

(Die haben bei uns Vista 32 und 64 bit genau so, wie auch manche XP 32 und 64.)

Das ist nur eine frage wie sowas sein kann bei anderen.
Ich will das wissen da ich immer helfe und wenn es eine "lösung" gibt muss ich die wissen^^
Fals wir mal einen haben sollten der das prob hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (9. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das alles nicht.
> Wie kann es sein das andere bald 100 programme an haben im hintergrund und alles funst so wie es soll zu 100%.
> Und bei anderen geht bei GameGuard garnix und die müssen alles ausstellen.
> 
> ...



Lösungsansätze gibt es viele , sie sind nur nie allgemein gültig so ist das halt mit den Systemen esgibt unterschiedliche Builds  wo nicht zwangsläufig alle Probleme ausgemerzt sind oder vllt auch nie ausgemerzt werden, dazu kommt das jedes Windows individuel genutzt wird eine einzige Einstellung kann da schon einen großen unterschied machen, oder wie halt wohl in dem Fall nen Lag oder nen Problem beim ersten Download.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich habs ja schon gestart (Hey, Einloggbild geht ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was haste gegen die 6200? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gut ich konte damit kein dark messiah far cry odr sims spielen aber aion ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal benutze aber auch en lappi^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> was haste gegen die 6200?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab nichts gegen die 6200er.^^ Die hat mir 2 1/2 Jahre durch WoW geholfen. Fakt ist aber auch, dass das wohl die schlechteste Grafikkarte ist, die man sich für Spiele aussuchen kann. Von Grafikkarten, die eindeutig als Nicht-Spiele-Karte ausgewiesen werden mal abgesehen.


----------



## Tonkra (9. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das alles nicht.
> Wie kann es sein das andere bald 100 programme an haben im hintergrund und alles funst so wie es soll zu 100%.
> Und bei anderen geht bei GameGuard garnix und die müssen alles ausstellen.




Liegt warscheinlich an den programmen selber, also den antivir und firewall programmen inwieweit aggressiv diese sind.
Ich habe nur die windows und integrierte router firewall... und bin bisher noch nicht gestorben, mein PC lebt immernoch obwohl ich kein antivir programm besitze..

wenn ich bei anderen mal am pc sitze nerven mich diese fehlwarnungen von diversen tollen antivir und firewallprogrammen schon sehr gewaltig.
Naja bezeichnet meinen pc als unsicher^ bisher ist noch nichts passiert.

Viele antivir und schutzprogramme schießen meiner meinung nach an ihrem ziel vorbei.. ok das tut gameguard sicher auch^


----------



## Jelly (9. Juli 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Liegt warscheinlich an den programmen selber, also den antivir und firewall programmen inwieweit aggressiv diese sind.
> Ich habe nur die windows und integrierte router firewall... und bin bisher noch nicht gestorben, mein PC lebt immernoch obwohl ich kein antivir programm besitze..
> 
> wenn ich bei anderen mal am pc sitze nerven mich diese fehlwarnungen von diversen tollen antivir und firewallprogrammen schon sehr gewaltig.
> ...



Gameguard tut genau das was es sollte den Speicher und diverse Routinen kontrollieren , anders kann man Client gebundenen Hacks nicht nachgehn bzw selbige unterbinden.


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. Juli 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Liegt warscheinlich an den programmen selber, also den antivir und firewall programmen inwieweit aggressiv diese sind.
> Ich habe nur die windows und integrierte router firewall... und bin bisher noch nicht gestorben, mein PC lebt immernoch obwohl ich kein antivir programm besitze..
> 
> wenn ich bei anderen mal am pc sitze nerven mich diese fehlwarnungen von diversen tollen antivir und firewallprogrammen schon sehr gewaltig.
> ...



Klar es kommt auch drauf an auf welche seite man geht^^
Was viele noch immer nicht verstehen^^
Trotzdem habe ich die Windows FireWall + Antivir was auf mittel ist.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. Juli 2009)

was kann ich bei error 114 nomal machen?
Als Admin starten?
Da verlangt er kennwort... und keine lust mir eins zu machen...
sonst noch ne lösung wies geht ???


----------



## Jelly (9. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> was kann ich bei error 114 nomal machen?
> Als Admin starten?
> Da verlangt er kennwort... und keine lust mir eins zu machen...
> sonst noch ne lösung wies geht ???



klick


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> klick



grml, bei mir willers game immernoch ned starten...
Error 114


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> grml, bei mir willers game immernoch ned starten...
> Error 114



Was hastn nu alles ausprobiert bevor ich ständig mit dem selben müll ankomm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (10. Juli 2009)

114=Spiel unter Vista als Admin ausführen, hatte das ebenfalls, die Lösung stand so auch auf einer deutschen Fanseite, welche weiß ich grad nimmer.


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> 114=Spiel unter Vista als Admin ausführen, hatte das ebenfalls, die Lösung stand so auch auf einer deutschen Fanseite, welche weiß ich grad nimmer.



Muss aber nicht die Lösung sein , was das ganze etwas Kompliziert .

Ansonsten Wird er halt über seinen Schattenspringen müssen und ein PW anlegen bze seine PC daten insgesamt zu ändern das er keins braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. Juli 2009)

Also...
PC neustarten
Firewall deaktivieren
Neu installieren oder reparieren nach Game Guard löschen oder gleich Neuinstallation von Aion
Auch hab ich versucht den einen Prozess wie auf der Seite beschrieben zu beenden...
Nichts hat funktioniert
Habs auch mit Computer-Administrator Konto+PW eben dabei kurz gemacht versucht zu starten...
Auch nicht funktioniert.
Und nein, hab kein vista


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Also...
> PC neustarten
> Firewall deaktivieren
> Neu installieren oder reparieren nach Game Guard löschen oder gleich Neuinstallation von Aion
> ...



Wenn du kein Vista hast sollte das sowieso nicht der Fall sein was hastn du XP ?

&#8364;:

Ansonsten installiers mal und versuch meinen Ordner drüber zu kopieren in dem Post


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Vista hast sollte das sowieso nicht der Fall sein was hastn du XP ?
> 
> &#8364;:
> 
> Ansonsten installiers mal und versuch meinen Ordner drüber zu kopieren in dem Post



jap XP, rar kann ich irgendwie ned entpacken :/


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> jap XP, rar kann ich irgendwie ned entpacken :/



Winrar nicht drauf ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. Juli 2009)

Bei anderen Games mit GameGuard funzts auch nicht...
Auch nicht nach Neuinstallation mit deinem...


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. Juli 2009)

weis sonst keiner mehr was? :/


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. Juli 2009)

grml... dann installier ichs halt am leptop^^


----------



## Brutal Templer (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir Grade das Spiel AION runtergeladen alles  Installiert wie es sein soll genau wie den GameGuard aber das lustige!!! es komm ein Fehler hier der Screenshot  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch besser das Spiel startet trotz dem Fehler?


----------



## Hikaru87 (13. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich hoffe das du nicht den IE irgendwann benutzt hast und dort nen Proxy eingestellt hast den gameguard nimmt den IE wohl als grundlage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kaspersky *10* muss auch noch in die Liste, bringt nicht mal etwas es zu deaktivieren, erst bei ner deinstallation von Kaskersky läuft Gameguard.


----------



## Brutal Templer (13. Juli 2009)

Hikaru87 schrieb:


> Kaspersky *10* muss auch noch in die Liste, bringt nicht mal etwas es zu deaktivieren, erst bei ner deinstallation von Kaskersky läuft Gameguard.



aber das spiel startet doch !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hikaru87 (13. Juli 2009)

Nur das kurz vor dem Start eine Windows Meldung kommt wie "Fehler blubb bla, Gameguard funktioniert nicht mehr und wurde beendet". Wenn man dann versucht sich bei Aion einzuloggen gibts en Freez :/

edit: Ah lustig, sehe grad du hast Kaspersky am laufen, habe den post oben net gesehen, bekommste keinen freez beim versuch dich einzuloggen?XD


----------



## Brutal Templer (13. Juli 2009)

Hikaru87 schrieb:


> Nur das kurz vor dem Start eine Windows Meldung kommt wie "Fehler blubb bla, Gameguard funktioniert nicht mehr und wurde beendet". Wenn man dann versucht sich bei Aion einzuloggen gibts en Freez :/
> 
> edit: Ah lustig, sehe grad du hast Kaspersky am laufen, habe den post oben net gesehen, bekommste keinen freez beim versuch dich einzuloggen?XD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ohne Freeze!!! das spiel geht dann aus weill die server halt nicht an sind ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. Juli 2009)

So ich habe gerade das 7 MB Update für AION geladen.
Jetzt habe ich zum ersten mal :

GameGuard update failure. Error code 340, 350, 361, 380

bla bla bla..

Was soll das den bitte?
Die EU version konnte ich letztenz auch noch spielen.
*Am system gab es seitdem KEINE änderung.*

Was ist das denn?!?


----------



## Jelly (16. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> So ich habe gerade das 7 MB Update für AION geladen.
> Jetzt habe ich zum ersten mal :
> 
> GameGuard update failure. Error code 340, 350, 361, 380
> ...



Der neue Patch hatte vorallem nen Gameguard update zur Folge was genau du nun machen kannst , ganz ehrlich ka .

Hab aktuell einfach keine Zeit die änderungen mitzuverfolgen sry hoffen wir mal das dir wer anders helfen kann.


----------



## Jelly (16. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Der neue Patch hatte vorallem nen Gameguard update zur Folge was genau du nun machen kannst , ganz ehrlich ka .
> 
> Hab aktuell einfach keine Zeit die änderungen mitzuverfolgen sry hoffen wir mal das dir wer anders helfen kann.


 Hatte gerade auchn fehler nachm update wurde dann direkt auf ne website geschmissen 

GameGuard checks for new updates everytime it is executed. Error codes 340, 350, 360, 361, 380 occurs when GameGuard fails to update.

Gameguard


----------



## NickSilver (16. Juli 2009)

Hab das selbe Problem. 
Hoffe es gibt bald ne Lösung. ich hab übrigens nen Popup mit Fehlermeldung 361: Kauderwelsch.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute

Ich wollte mir heute nochmals Aion downloaden, da ich letzte Woche meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe.
Das letzte Beta-Wochenende konnte ich noch problemlos spielen, aber wenn ich jetzt den launcher öffne und auf spielen klicke, lädt er bis 100% und dann bekomme ich den oben genannten GameGuard Error 361.
Die SuFu und google meinen, ich sollte die Firewall überprüfen und auch die Antivirenprogramme. Aber auch wenn ich alles deaktiviere kriege ich diesen Error.
Habe ausserdem auch schon den ganzen GameGuard Ordner gelöscht und Repair drüberlaufen lassen aber das hat auch nicht geholfen.

Hatte evt jmd den selben Fehler oder kann mir jemand helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Hatte gerade auchn fehler nachm update wurde dann direkt auf ne website geschmissen
> 
> GameGuard checks for new updates everytime it is executed. Error codes 340, 350, 360, 361, 380 occurs when GameGuard fails to update.
> 
> Gameguard



Genau du brauchst das NICHT  installen.
Weil es nichts bringt.
Es ist sowas wie AntiVir.... ich habe auch gedacht : HE!?


----------



## Jelly (16. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Genau du brauchst das NICHT  installen.
> Weil es nichts bringt.
> Es ist sowas wie AntiVir.... ich habe auch gedacht : HE!?



Das ist ne beschreibung wie der fehler weg geht hat nix mit dem Programm zutun bei mir hat btw gereicht die Windows firewall auszuschalten.

was auch dadrin beschrieben steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NickSilver (16. Juli 2009)

Aber man kann das Spiel doch ohne Update gar nicht starten... von daher muss man es eigentlich schon^^

EDIT: Ist es nicht "gefährlich" die Windows Firewall auszuschalten? Ich hab zwar auch AntiVir, aber dem vertrau ich irgendwie nicht.^^


----------



## Jelly (16. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Aber man kann das Spiel doch ohne Update gar nicht starten... von daher muss man es eigentlich schon^^
> 
> EDIT: Ist es nicht "gefährlich" die Windows Firewall auszuschalten? Ich hab zwar auch AntiVir, aber dem vertrau ich irgendwie nicht.^^



Wenne Router hast wird die sowieso im Normalfall nicht zum einsatz kommen.


----------



## Stárfórcé1990 (16. Juli 2009)

NickSilver schrieb:


> Aber man kann das Spiel doch ohne Update gar nicht starten... von daher muss man es eigentlich schon^^
> 
> EDIT: Ist es nicht "gefährlich" die Windows Firewall auszuschalten? Ich hab zwar auch AntiVir, aber dem vertrau ich irgendwie nicht.^^



Firewall ausschalten danach sollte Gameguard automatisch update ausführen danach wieder einschlaten so war es bei mir!


----------



## NickSilver (16. Juli 2009)

Hab nichts ausschalten müssen. Bei mir hats gereicht einmal Reparieren drüberlaufen zu lassen und schups, jetzt komm ich wieder bis zum Login-Screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich wollte mir heute nochmals Aion downloaden, da ich letzte Woche meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe.
> Das letzte Beta-Wochenende konnte ich noch problemlos spielen, aber wenn ich jetzt den launcher öffne und auf spielen klicke, lädt er bis 100% und dann bekomme ich den oben genannten GameGuard Error 361.
> ...



OMG dieses Game!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kaum eine Sekunde nachdem ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben habe funktioniert es plötzlich, nachdem ich den ganzen Mittag versucht habe den Fehler zu beheben. Naja ich bin jetzt glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. Juli 2009)

*OMFG es geht bei mir >>NUR<< noch wenn die FireWall von Vista zu 100 aus ist.*
Sorry aber das ist eine SAUEREI!!!
Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum sich soviele aufregen über den Korea cheatschutz
Da ist ja selbst der PB besser....


----------



## Randor2 (16. Juli 2009)

Update runtergeladen und Spiel gestartet...keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja gut hab die Win Firewall ja auch immer aus...externe Firewall hat was für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. Juli 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Update runtergeladen und Spiel gestartet...keine Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na eben nicht.. scheinnt ja wohl doch bei dir alles rein und raus zu gehen an daten...
hö hö hö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (16. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Na eben nicht.. scheinnt ja wohl doch bei dir alles rein und raus zu gehen an daten...
> hö hö hö
> 
> 
> ...


Nur das Zeug was ich auch durchlasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. Juli 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Nur das Zeug was ich auch durchlasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achsoooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agathonikus (16. Juli 2009)

bei mir gehts jetzt wieder, komisch liegt wohl am Update hatte automatische Updates was geändert.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (16. Juli 2009)

Es geht wieder!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Update <3
Wer das Problem demnächst nomal hat:
Anderen PC-User machen... Hab ich bei youtube letztens mal gelesen^^ 
soll auch gehn

Euch allen nun:
Viel Spaß bem zocken, sehn uns in Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Es geht wieder!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Morgen 21 Uhr oder?

Schon gut :
Schwerpunkt: Elyos und Asmodier Stufen 1-25, inklusive Zugang zum Abyss.
Beginn:17. Juli 21:00 deutscher Zeit


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (16. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Morgen 21 Uhr oder?
> 
> Schon gut :
> Schwerpunkt: Elyos und Asmodier Stufen 1-25, inklusive Zugang zum Abyss.
> Beginn:17. Juli 21:00 deutscher Zeit



nicht schon heute 21:00 Uhr wie gewöhnlich?
Hörte ich jedenfalls^^


----------



## AbaraiBenji (16. Juli 2009)

also ich hatte das problem mit gameguard auch da sind mehrere errors gekommen. obwohl es gestern noch funktioniert hatte^^ ich hab dann Aion einfach mal zu den ausnahmen der firewall zugefügt dann hats geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (16. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> nicht schon heute 21:00 Uhr wie gewöhnlich?
> Hörte ich jedenfalls^^



Nö morgen. das war ne ausnahme das es früher gestartet wurde


----------



## EmAcht (17. Juli 2009)

also weil ich vorher gelesen habe, dass einer meint das problem entsteht durch die Vista Firewall

Ich hab Aion auf Vista 32 und 64 installiert - auf beiden Systemen rennt die interne Vista Firewall + McAfee und ein paar Diagnose Tools gegen Spyware und so - gab kein Problem mit dem Update.

Vielleicht hast du doch noch irgendein anderes Drittanbieter Programm installiert was mit nProtect nicht will.


----------



## jay390 (17. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir läufts eigentlich recht gut. Obwohl ich Kaspersky drauf hab, und Gameguard auf beschränkten Zugriff gesetzt hab. ka da kam aufeinmal so ne dicke Warnung, dass das Programm gefährlich ist, also hab ichs beschränken lassen (krieg des aber nicht mehr weg) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur einmal war so ne kauderwelsch Warnung dabei, mit lauter Sonderzeichen. Aber ich komm zum Login und kann mich auch dort anmelden. Hoffentlich geht es jetzt dauerhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich hab ebenfalls Vista Home, allerdings keine der in der Liste aufgeführten Programme am laufen


----------



## Aziras (17. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir geht gar nix ausser gameguard error 114 unter windows 7 x64.

- Als Admin ausgeführt
- Firewall aus
- Deamon Tools aus
- Eset nod 32 aus 
- logitech mouse treiber aus
- Ati Tray aus
- UAC deaktiviert 
- Ordner gelöscht Neues Update
- Andere Gameguard Fixes Rappelz usw...
- Sämtliche möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft

etc.... 

Hilft alles nichts immer noch der selbige Fehler das ist zum kotzen!!!!
Vor dem Patch lief es noch einwandfrei, ich verstehe sowas nicht soviele User beschweren sich.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. Juli 2009)

Aziras schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht gar nix ausser gameguard error 114 unter windows 7 x64.
> 
> - Als Admin ausgeführt
> - Firewall aus
> ...



schon versucht mit nem anderen pc-benutzerkonto? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aziras (17. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> schon versucht mit nem anderen pc-benutzerkonto?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja gerade eben, Aion angeworfen und was kommt?

Gameguard error 114 das ist der letzte Dreck diese Software!


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Aziras schrieb:


> Gameguard error 114 das ist der letzte Dreck diese Software!



Das stimmt leider, ich bin froh das es bei mir läuft..leider trifft das nicht auf alle zu.


----------



## jo0 (17. Juli 2009)

Aziras schrieb:


> Ja gerade eben, Aion angeworfen und was kommt?
> 
> Gameguard error 114 das ist der letzte Dreck diese Software!



Versuch mal Aion als Admin auszuführen ^^


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Versuch mal Aion als Admin auszuführen ^^



hat er/sie schon, steht oben.


----------



## Aziras (17. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> hat er/sie schon, steht oben.



Ja habe ich! Alles was irgendwo im Netz stand half alles nichts.

Es kein doch nicht sein das ich sämtliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen meines Systemes ausser Kraft setzen soll und somit anfällig für jeglichen Mist werde wie z.b. keylogger diese werden von gameguard wahrscheinlich als befürwortetes Programm gelistet!

Wahrscheinlich muss ich mir jetzt noch ein koreanisches Betriebssystem zulegen das alles funzt und werde dann von Chinesen gehackt. "Ironie des Schicksals"

Ein Hoch auf NCSOFT für mich jetzt schon das Wort des Jahres 2009 "GAMEGUARD"


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (17. Juli 2009)

schonmal mit nem neustart versucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aziras (17. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> schonmal mit nem neustart versucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du glaubst gar nicht wie oft!


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Aziras schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht wie oft!



Ist die Windows Firewall aus oder benutzt du die garnicht? Mit Kaspersky zb gibts keine Probleme (08 und 09 Version).


----------



## Smeal (17. Juli 2009)

Habe mit AVG ebenfalls keinerlei Probleme.
Vielleicht einfach andere Anitvirensoftware benutzen?

http://free.avg.com/


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Bei mir gehts auch nichtmehr, und mein System ist komplett frisch aufgesetzt...außer Kaspersky und den Treibern sowie 3 Offline Spielen ist nichts installiert...der Gameguard will anscheinend mein Kaspersky deaktivieren und dann hängt alles nix geht mehr.

Soviel zum Thema, mir stinkts, ich hab beim letzten WE schon Stunden mit dem Bullshit verbracht und hab jetzt echt Null Bock mehr, scheiß auf Aion wenn der Gameguard immer Mucken macht, ich lass mein System nicht ohne Firewall etc....


----------



## Randor2 (17. Juli 2009)

Zone Alarm is z.b. auch ne Alternative  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Game Guard mag zickig sein, aber es is nicht unlösbar und deswegen auf aion verzichten...neeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (17. Juli 2009)

Schon versucht Den game Schutz in der Firewall freizuschalten und die spiele Exe? o: Hab das Problem bei ein paar Online Spielen wenn sie neue Exe raus bringen hängt sich der PC auf wegen meiner Firewall und der Nach frage ob die verbindung sicher ist und ob ich die verbindung nach außen zu lassen möchte.


----------



## Aziras (17. Juli 2009)

Selbst wenn die Firewall aus ist und der Virenscanner deinstalliert ist geht nichts. (inkl aller nicht ms Dienste)


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

:+:Mayu:+: schrieb:


> Schon versucht Den game Schutz in der Firewall freizuschalten und die spiele Exe? o: Hab das Problem bei ein paar Online Spielen wenn sie neue Exe raus bringen hängt sich der PC auf wegen meiner Firewall und der Nach frage ob die verbindung sicher ist und ob ich die verbindung nach außen zu lassen möchte.



Grad gemacht, mit eingeschränkten Rechten, mit vollen Rechten, ohne Rechte....jedes Mal das selbe, starte das Spiel, es kommt der bescheurte Gameguard, Kaspersky streikt irgendwie und der PC hängt sich auf...und jedes Mal hart ausschalten ist auch alles andere als gut für die Hardware und die wurde grade letzte Woche aufgerüstet...ich versuch nochn paar Sachen. 

Wenns nicht hinhaut schmeiß ich Aion wieder runter, auch wenn mir das letze WE viel Spaß gemacht hat, aber den Bullshit muss ich mir nicht antun, es gibt so viele Schutzsysteme für Spiele, aber ausgerechnet der Drecks Gameguard muss es für Aion sein...der bringt nix stört nur, und ist nichtmal sonderlich sicher....


----------



## Aziras (17. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Grad gemacht, mit eingeschränkten Rechten, mit vollen Rechten, ohne Rechte....jedes Mal das selbe, starte das Spiel, es kommt der bescheurte Gameguard, Kaspersky streikt irgendwie und der PC hängt sich auf...und jedes Mal hart ausschalten ist auch alles andere als gut für die Hardware und die wurde grade letzte Woche aufgerüstet...ich versuch nochn paar Sachen.
> 
> Wenns nicht hinhaut schmeiß ich Aion wieder runter, auch wenn mir das letze WE viel Spaß gemacht hat, aber den Bullshit muss ich mir nicht antun, es gibt so viele Schutzsysteme für Spiele, aber ausgerechnet der Drecks Gameguard muss es für Aion sein...der bringt nix stört nur, und ist nichtmal sonderlich sicher....



Mich regt es auch mehr als auf, sämtliche Spiele gehen tadelos ausser Aion aber erst nachdem Update gestern Abend vorher ging es auch.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Grad gemacht, mit eingeschränkten Rechten, mit vollen Rechten, ohne Rechte....jedes Mal das selbe, starte das Spiel, es kommt der bescheurte Gameguard, Kaspersky streikt irgendwie und der PC hängt sich auf...und jedes Mal hart ausschalten ist auch alles andere als gut für die Hardware und die wurde grade letzte Woche aufgerüstet...ich versuch nochn paar Sachen.
> 
> Wenns nicht hinhaut schmeiß ich Aion wieder runter, auch wenn mir das letze WE viel Spaß gemacht hat, aber den Bullshit muss ich mir nicht antun, es gibt so viele Schutzsysteme für Spiele, aber ausgerechnet der Drecks Gameguard muss es für Aion sein...der bringt nix stört nur, und ist nichtmal sonderlich sicher....




So weit sind viele schon..
Langsam reicht es...
Wir wollen das game installen und zocken.
Nicht mehr nicht weniger.
Wir wollen doch nicht im internet nach anleitungen suchen,um ein spiel zum laufen zu bringen.
Das ist echt eine sauerei.

GameGuard abschaffen  danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> So weit sind viele schon..
> Langsam reicht es...
> Wir wollen das game installen und zocken.
> Nicht mehr nicht weniger.
> ...



kann das Problem ehrlichgesagt nicht nachvollziehen hatte bisher nur 1 fehler der nach 2 klicks behoben war. Mag sein das ich Glück hatte aber dennoch kommt mir das alles ein wenig merkwürdig vor .

Wenn ihr eure Fehlermeldungen hier nochmal reinsetzt werd ich allerdings versuchen euch beim beheben zu helfen.


----------



## Smeal (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte bisher keinen Fehler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja 4std 30min habt ihr noch um das prob zu lösen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juli 2009)

Für die die verzweifelt sind: Versucht es mal mit einer kompletten Neuinstallation.

Hat bei mir geklappt, ohne irgendwas an laufenden Programmen zu ändern.


----------



## Aziras (17. Juli 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher keinen Fehler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Super Smeal Klasse applaus schön für dich!

@Tonk 
Habe ich auch schon hinter mir!


hier die Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Hatte auch so meine Probleme mit Gameguard aber nachdem ich Avast deinstalliert habe und Pc neugestartet habe lief es problemlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier hab ich mal was aus einem anderen Forum kopiert. Evt hilft es euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

GameGuard Error
Mein GameGuard sagt immer Fehler XYZ.
Erst einmal ein paar Tips was man machen kann um die meisten Fehler mit
dem GameGuard auszumerzen:

Full Check
im Auto-Patcher auf Full Check klicken und warten

GameGuard löschen
Im Lineage2/System Ordner den GameGuard-Ordner, die Gameguard.des
und die Gameguard.mon löschen und anschließend Full Check.

Firewall überprüfen
Methode varriiert je nach Firewall, am einfachsten Lineage2 starten, dann
Alt+Enter drücken und schauen ob sich die Firewall vielleicht meldet und eine
Freigabe erwartet, manchmal ist es nötig das Spiel noch einmal zu beenden
und neu zu starten, GameGuard muss zur Update-Prüfung eine Verbindung
zum Internet aufbauen.
Wer einen Router mit fester Firewall benutzt und nicht alle Ports offen wie
ein Scheunentor hat, der muss die Ports 7777, 2106, 2009, 80, und 53 für
einen reibungslosen Ablauf freischalten.
Manchmal merkt man gar nicht das man eine Firewall mitinstalliert hat, also
auf jeden Fall Windows und Sicherheitspakete auf eine Firewall hin über-
prüfen sonst kann es zu bösen Überraschungen kommen.

Anti-Viren-Software deaktivieren
Der GameGuard hat mit einiger Anti-Viren-Software schwere Probleme und
mag nicht richtig damit kooperieren (andersrum hat auch einige Anti-Viren-
Software Probleme mit dem GG), also einfach mal den Anti-Virus ausschalten
und nochmal probieren

Neu Installation
Das letzte Mittel was man hat wäre das komplette Tabula Rasa,
am besten Inklusive neuem Download des Clients von www.lineage2.com

Weitere Probleme?
Gibt es jetzt immer noch Probleme mit dem GameGuard und er will einfach
nicht, postet doch bitte hier ins Forum, detailliert:
Welche Windows Version?
Welche Netzwerkkarte?
(Onboard oder Extra-Karte?)
Welche Software läuft im Hintergrund?
(WinAmp, TeamSpeak, Ventrilo, ICQ, MSN, Anti-Virus, etc. )
Welcher Weg ins Internet?
(Direkt, über einen Router, ISDN/DSL/Modem?)

Was is eigentlich der GameGuard?
Wozu brauch ich den GameGuard denn eigentlich wenn er eh nur Probleme
bereitet, könnte man sich ja jetzt fragen, die Antwort hat Schmusekatze
verfasst:
Zitat:
Zitat von Schmusekatze
Die (often vernachlässigte) Hauptfunktion von Gameguard ist übrigens noch der Schutz gegen Keylogger und ähnliche Hacks. Gameguard soll dabei den Client vor Manipulation schützen und den User, insofern als das kein anderes Program die Tastatur mitlesen darf.

Dazu wirkt GG wie eine Atombombe, statt wie ein Scharfschütze. Neben den Hacks werden auch einige Nützlinge mit unterdrückt, bzw. ausgemerzt. So funktionieren mit GG zum Beispiel keine Logitech Tastaturzusatzfunktionen, und der Panda Antivirus ist auch angeblich ein Hacking Tool. Teamspeak Overlay geht nicht mehr und Norton Antivirus entdeckt GG selbst immer mal wieder als Trojaner.
Nebenbei verschafft sich GG einen low-level Zugriff auf die Prozesse des Systems und sorgt so dafür, das man Lineage2 nicht mehr über den Taskmanager killen kann.

Insgesamt haben aber verschiedene User analysiert, das GG tatsächlich keine Spyware darstellt, weil es keine Daten an den Server schickt. Lediglichbeim Start des Programms überprüft es sich selbst auf Updates und legt danach dem System die Handschellen an. Es wird aber z.B. nicht an NCsoft gemeldet, was man sonst noch für Programme hat, ob man auch WoW spielt, usw.

Login-Probleme
Zuerst wollen wir uns eine geeignete Test-Umgebung fürs einloggen schaffen.
Lineage2 ist gestartet, rechts im Bild is der "Options" Knopf, nach einem
Klick auf diesen wählen wir die Registerkarte "Game" und klicken einmal auf
den Button "Initialize". Jetzt kann das Options-Fenster wieder geschlossen
werden.

Case-Sensitive
Das Passwort is Case-Sensitive, das bedeutet das man auf
Groß/Kleinschreibung genau achten muss (Shift-Taste vielleicht
eingeklemmt oder Feststellen [Caps-Lock] aktiviert?).

Die Firewall
Methode varriiert je nach Firewall, am einfachsten Lineage2 starten,
dann Alt+Enter drücken und schauen ob sich die Firewall vielleicht
meldet und eine Freigabe erwartet, manchmal ist es nötig das Spiel
noch einmal zu beenden und neu zu starten.
Lineage muss ja schließlich auch irgendwie eine Verbindung zum Server
aufbauen können. Die Dateien Lineage2.exe (Auto-Patcher) und L2.exe
(Spiel-Start) brauchen beide Zugriff auf das Internet.
Wer einen Router mit fester Firewall benutzt und nicht alle Ports offen
wie ein Scheunentor hat, der muss die Ports 7777, 2106, 2009, 80,
und 53 für einen reibungslosen Ablauf freischalten.

Die hosts Datei
Im Windows-System Ordner liegt in den Unterordnern System32/drivers/etc
eine Datei die einfach nur "hosts" heisst, wenn man diese mit einem Editor
(notepad z.B.) öffnet sollte der Inhalt im Normalfall so aussehen:
Zitat:
Zitat von hosts
# Copyright © 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# Dies ist eine HOSTS-Beispieldatei, die von Microsoft TCP/IP
# für Windows 2000 verwendet wird.
#
# Diese Datei enthält die Zuordnungen der IP-Adressen zu Hostnamen.
# Jeder Eintrag muss in einer eigenen Zeile stehen. Die IP-
# Adresse sollte in der ersten Spalte gefolgt vom zugehörigen
# Hostnamen stehen.
# Die IP-Adresse und der Hostname müssen durch mindestens ein
# Leerzeichen getrennt sein.
#
# Zusätzliche Kommentare (so wie in dieser Datei) können in
# einzelnen Zeilen oder hinter dem Computernamen eingefügt werden,
# aber müssen mit dem Zeichen '#' eingegeben werden.
#
# Zum Beispiel:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # Quellserver
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x-Clienthost

127.0.0.1 localhost
Sollte hier eine Zeile enthalten sein in der irgendetwas von "Lineage2.com"
steht, solltet ihr sofort auf plaync.com euer Passwort für den Lineage2
Account neu einstellen. (Geht mit dem "Reset Passwort" Knopf in der
Account Verwaltung) Im Normalfall ändert der Heim-Benutzer nie etwas
an dieser Datei und sie sieht aus wie das Beispiel das ich gepostet habe.
Lineage2 fügt dieser Datei auch NIEMALS Zeilen hinzu.

Bei weiteren Problemen sollte sicherheitshalber noch einmal Full Check
gemacht werden, oder unter Umständen Lineage neu installiert werden um
jegliche Software-Fehler auszuschließen.

Norton Internet Security
Das schöne Paket der Firma Norton verspricht einen sicheren PC, soweit
ich weiss hält es das Versprechen auch, allerdings auf Kosten von einigen
Spielen, unter anderem versteht es sich teilweise auch nicht sonderlich
gut mit Lineage und dem GameGuard. Man sollte also ganz speziell das
komplette Paket deaktivieren um zu testen ob der Fehler vielleicht hier zu
finden ist. (Unten im Anhang ist der Link zu einem Thread über Probleme
mit dem NIS und Login.)


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Aziras schrieb:


> Super Smeal Klasse applaus schön für dich!
> 
> @Tonk
> Habe ich auch schon hinter mir!
> ...



Hatte diesen Error letztes Beta Wochenende auch und bei mir hats geholfen, den launcher als Admin zu starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

Aziras schrieb:


> Super Smeal Klasse applaus schön für dich!
> 
> @Tonk
> Habe ich auch schon hinter mir!
> ...



Schreib mal bitte noch was du bereits ausprobiert hast , das ist normalerweise ne fehlermeldung die darauf hinweißt das man als admin starten soll
da ich aber nicht weiß ob du das bereits getan hast schreib bitte dazu was du ausprobiert hast , das gilt natürlich auch für den rest ^^


----------



## Aziras (17. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Hatte diesen Error letztes Beta Wochenende auch und bei mir hats geholfen, den launcher als Admin zu starten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



- Als Admin ausgeführt
- Firewall aus
- Deamon Tools aus
- Eset nod 32 aus
- logitech mouse treiber aus
- Ati Tray aus
- UAC deaktiviert per systemsteuerung anschließend per Regedit
- Ordner gelöscht Neues Update
- Andere Gameguard Fixes Rappelz, crossfire usw...
- Laucher gelöscht ohne das spiel zu deinstallieren, launcher neu eingespielt.
- Spiel deinstalliert danach neu installation


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

Aziras schrieb:


> Ebenfalls schon gemacht selbiges Ergebnis.



Hast du bei beidem eingestellt das es immer als admin gestartet werden soll ? also launcher und Aion ?


----------



## Aziras (17. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Hast du bei beidem eingestellt das es immer als admin gestartet werden soll ? also launcher und Aion ?



Jup


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Aziras schrieb:


> - Als Admin ausgeführt
> - Firewall aus
> - Deamon Tools aus
> - Eset nod 32 aus
> ...



Phuu da weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Kann wohl an ziemlich viel liegen. Bei manchen liegts auch der Maus oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du evt Kaspersky Internet Security 2010?


----------



## Aziras (17. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Phuu da weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Kann wohl an ziemlich viel liegen. Bei manchen liegts auch der Maus oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein Eset Nod Antivir aber selbst bei deinstallation incl Neustart und deaktivieren der Firewall selbiges ergebnis!


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

Aziras schrieb:


> Jup




Error 114

Diese Fehlermeldung kann aus mehreren Gründen erscheinen:

- Ein anderes Programm verbraucht zuviel Speicher.
- Eure Grafik/Soundkartentreiber sind veraltet.
- Ein schädliches Programm befindet sich auf eurem PC (Viren; spyware etc.).
- Euer Virenschutz ist zu aufwendig (verbraucht zuviel Speicher).

Hab ich noch in irgend nem Forum gefunden , mal nach Viren gescannt oder treiber aktuallisiert ? auch wenn ich net davon ausgeh das es daran liegt

&#8364;:

Hier


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Aziras schrieb:


> Nein Eset Nod Antivir aber selbst bei deinstallation incl Neustart und deaktivieren der Firewall selbiges ergebnis!


Nochmal was gefunden:

If you are using Windows Vista or Windows 7 please disable User Account Controls:

1. Click Start and then open Control Panel.

2. In the Control Panel, click User Accounts and Family Safety.

3. Click User Accounts.

4. Click Turn User Account Control on or off.

5. Clear the tick or check mark on the box beside the Use User Account Control (UAC) to help protect your computer option.

6 .Click OK.


----------



## Aziras (17. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Nochmal was gefunden:
> 
> If you are using Windows Vista or Windows 7 please disable User Account Controls:
> 
> ...



Das meinte ich mit UAC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Aziras schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit UAC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm ja stimmt sorry hab ich nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

Aziras schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit UAC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hatteste meinen link angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? is FAQ von Gameguard


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube du hast das schon gemacht aber evt hilft es anderen Windows 7 Benutzern:
GameGuard Windows 7 Fix


----------



## Norjena (17. Juli 2009)

Ohne Kaspersky gehts...wie ich mir schon dachte das es ja letztes We noch ging..installiere dann morgen die alte Version 2008. Heute muss halt die Windows Firewall reichen.


----------



## Jelly (17. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ohne Kaspersky gehts...wie ich mir schon dachte das es ja letztes We noch ging..installiere dann morgen die alte Version 2008. Heute muss halt die Windows Firewall reichen.



naja immerhin läufts nun bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werfloh (18. Juli 2009)

Also das Gameguard ist echt der letzte Dreck. Vorhin hats mir mein Kapersky 09 gecrasht. Dann lief es garnicht mehr und ich durfte es neu installieren. Echt lächerlich sowas...


----------



## Norjena (19. Juli 2009)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Also das Gameguard ist echt der letzte Dreck. Vorhin hats mir mein Kapersky 09 gecrasht. Dann lief es garnicht mehr und ich durfte es neu installieren. Echt lächerlich sowas...



Kaspersky 09 musst auschalten, nutzt Windows Firewall, wenn du auf keinen unsicheren Seiten rumgurkst reicht die zum zocken. (08 Version geht)


----------



## goa4all (20. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Kaspersky 09 musst auschalten, nutzt Windows Firewall, wenn du auf keinen unsicheren Seiten rumgurkst reicht die zum zocken. (08 Version geht)




Auf Vista64 keine Probleme, bei meiner Frau mit Vista32 dauernd besagt Fehlermeldungen... - auch so ziemlich alles AUSprobiert, schliesslich die Lösung die es brachte:

Antivirusprogram: AVAST

-> Einstellungen -> Selbstschutzmodul -> AUS

Nun hat Avast zwar kein Selbstschutz mehr, aber das Spiel läuft - und auch der Virenscan. Zwar keine Optimal-Lösung, aber besser als komplett ohne AV.


----------



## ruffs (22. Juli 2009)

mußte pc neu aufsetzen und hab danach gameguard error,hab win vista home premium 32 bit drauf und bekomme aion nicht mehr gestartet immer gameguard error
hab aion neu installiert aber es will nich mehr starten,ist zum heulen iwi


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

ruffs schrieb:


> mußte pc neu aufsetzen und hab danach gameguard error,hab win vista home premium 32 bit drauf und bekomme aion nicht mehr gestartet immer gameguard error
> hab aion neu installiert aber es will nich mehr starten,ist zum heulen iwi



Joar ... wir wissen jetzt verdammt viel. o.O


----------



## Kopernium (23. Juli 2009)

Endlich mal ein spiel mit Noobschutz! Juhu!

Deaktivierung von UAC hats bei mir auch gebracht.


----------



## Grafvkrolock (24. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir läufts Einwandfrei, mit AntiVir, Firewall Deamon etc...


----------

